

Advertisers attempt to poison online conversations. - Kliment
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/11/22/nsfw-twitter-ads-commercial-stream-real-time/

======
ilamont
When I see Twitter accounts spreading spam or following me (clues include
"affiliate marketer" in the bio, or the use of the affiliate-oriented cli.gs
URL shortener service) I mark the accounts as spam, which blocks them.

Unfortunately, I don't know if Twitter considers affiliate marketers to be
spam -- the company's definition of spam doesn't explicitly say. But the more
junk that appears in Twitter, or the more spam-related hassles people have to
deal with, the less likely users will find it to be useful.

